

Ask HN: How do I merge my company with a U.S based one? 1.2m views, $30k/mo - rubeanon

Hi HN, I have a collection of content sites that generate between $20k and $30 a month consistently over the past 2 years. Over the next year, this could increase to $40k per month (almost completely passive income).<p>What I'd like to do is to merge with a U.S (California) based company, and then work for the next 3 years as a H1B software developer in the merged company. I'm interested in working in the U.S for a while, particularly Silicon Valley, and I'm wondering if something like that would be feasible.<p>I'm a competent software engineer, and I just have that abstract idea. I'm looking for concrete tips on how I would go about making something like this work. Basically, my criteria are as follow:<p>- I want to work in the U.S for a few years<p>- I want to maintain roughly the same level of income I have now ($15k/mo), but I don't mind a pay cut if I get to be in a new environment and have more interesting experiences<p>- I want to be exposed to a more interesting technical environment than I am in now<p>- I'd like to do this towards the end of this year (2011) or start of 2012<p>How do I find such companies that would be interested in doing such a merger? How difficult would it be to execute legally? What potential pitfalls await me? Since I have a long timeline ahead of me, how should I start preparing for this?<p>I can also be reached via email: rubensartist@gmail.com
======
NonEUCitizen
Better would be to form a US subsidiary of your foreign company. Then you can
continue to work for yourself. You would need to hire people in the US to get
the visa.

